# Noticias y eventos > Busco/ Ofrezco magos >  Mago para Falla en Valencia

## nacho103

Bueno, pues como marcan los canones, aquí va la plantilla:

Nombre: Falla Séneca
Busco mago para actuar en: Casal de la Falla.
Allí tenemos una pequeña tarima de unos 30 cm de alto, 1,5m de ancho y unos 2 metros de largo 
(pedazo de escenario, eh :Confused: ),
Estimado cantidad de publico presente para el evento y edad aprox: unas 50 personas, y suele haber unos 8 o 10 niños, como no, en primera fila y 
el resto somos gente entre los 25 y los 65 años, así que muy variadito.
Tipo de magia a realizar: Pues..... magia, en general, eso si, con humor!!!!
Dia y hora: 15 de Marzo (Lunes) sobre las 23:30.
Localidad: Valencia.
Población: Valencia
País: España.
Teléfono de contacto: Casi mejor por privado.
E-mail: pues eso, por privado.

Muchas gracias.

----------


## nacho103

Bueno, pues ya lo tenemos contratado, gracias a todos los qu me han mandado privados ofreciéndose.

----------


## Iban

Cerrando, que es gerundio.

----------

